# XFI Mod is back:



## OneMoar (May 10, 2013)

Found This ViA Google 
A user by the name of GameSprit `re:modded`the realtek drivers to enabled ALL of the stuff that realtek locked out to specific vendors 
it enables stuff like the following:
Dobly DIGITAL /w THX and DTS , DTSHD ,DTS Connect
SRS Processing 
CMSS-3D and EAX VIA ALchemy
XFIMB II stuff

 the downside of this that there is a few Options that conflict so you may need to mess around enabling and disabling stuff 

and my god it actually works 

the Mans(Spanish) blog is here if you wanna check it 
http://claudiogamespirit.blogspot.com/
















DOWNLOAD:https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=6d9572c7052312c2#cid=6D9572C7052312C2&id=6D9572C7052312C2!218


ALT LINK for X64_Win7_WIN_Drivers: https://mega.co.nz/#!kkomFCAS!HDHDe3DmY8JtSgaWt7gYTR0kJDka3EXzIbGT2O0Ap60
ATL LINK for XFI MB II: https://mega.co.nz/#!8lYgUQgJ!EwAdklglLIeI03Zph4cZnBonVntDMDAV8Q_INfwXE84



Optionally you may also download the XFI MB II control software but its not required unless you want CMSS 3D/EAX/ALchemy (tbh installing it does Absoulutely nothing unless you use CMSS I would't as SRS is superior if you want that whole Processed and expanded sound)


----------



## natr0n (May 10, 2013)

I was thinking this was about x-fi capacitor mods. ::


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 10, 2013)

Where is the actual download link on the page?


----------



## OneMoar (May 10, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Where is the actual download link on the page?



post updated sorry


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 10, 2013)

@ One Moar, i didnt see the 898 in the numbers listed, do you think it will work on my EVGA board?  I actually bought the SB X FI software for my AsRock board and did notice a difference with all the software compared to the basic version that came on the install CD.

Also which one would you suggest for the ALC 898?


----------



## OneMoar (May 10, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @ One Moar, i didnt see the 898 in the numbers listed, do you think it will work on my EVGA board?  I actually bought the SB X FI software for my AsRock board and did notice a difference with all the software compared to the basic version that came on the install CD.
> 
> Also which one would you suggest for the ALC 898?



no idea just discovered it my self my board has a ALC892 according to the site it *should* work on all* series chips 883 or later
try the windows 7 R 2.71 has thats the latest realtek release its based on


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 10, 2013)

I see you have the AMD HDMI driver installed do you use this to connect a 2nd monitor/HDTV? cause I found installing Realtek drivers overwrote the AMD HDMI drivers and my HDTV was no longer recognised, using the Windows drivers for my Realtek sound chip enabled me to also use the AMD HDMI driver and the issue was fixed so my HDTV was recognised when it was plugged in via HDMI. 

Wouldn't mind giving these a go though I need to be able to plug my TV into HDMI with no issues.


----------



## OneMoar (May 10, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I see you have the AMD HDMI driver installed do you use this to connect a 2nd monitor/HDTV? cause I found installing Realtek drivers overwrote the AMD HDMI drivers and my HDTV was no longer recognised, using the Windows drivers for my Realtek sound chip enabled me to also use the AMD HDMI driver and the issue was fixed so my HDTV was recognised when it was plugged in via HDMI.
> 
> Wouldn't mind giving these a go though I need to be able to plug my TV into HDMI with no issues.


I don't use the HDMI so I don't know but I know there was something in the driver change log relating to HDMI


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 10, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> post updated sorry



For some reason your skydrive link takes me to my Outlook inbox, care to up on something else?


----------



## OneMoar (May 10, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> For some reason your skydrive link takes me to my Outlook inbox, care to up on something else?



I was just doing that yea skydrive sucks gimme 5m


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2013)

alt link is up


----------



## Frogger (May 11, 2013)

This mod works Great on my GA-Z68X-UD7 with the ALC889 will try later on the Asrock Formula with the ALC 898


----------



## KainXS (May 11, 2013)

so this is still x-fi mb 1 still then right, not 2, does this have trustudio

I'm still wating for creative to release the SoundCore X-FI MB set


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2013)

KainXS said:


> so this is still x-fi mb 1 still then right, not 2, does this have trustudio
> 
> I'm still wating for creative to release the SoundCore X-FI MB set



nope this is XFI MB II





edit: according to the site if the chip is Compatible then THX pro Studio should work


----------



## Frogger (May 12, 2013)

Frogger said:


> will try later on the Asrock Formula with the ALC 898



These drivers DO work on the ALC 898 codec


----------



## Romeopp (May 12, 2013)

Thanks , working for my Gigabyte  GA-880GM-UD2H which is using Realtek ALC892 codec .I can see New options in sound settings and can hear the difference



one minor issue i had was after installing this sound driver , i was unable to connect Internet (realtek NIC) [Mayb it was due to random power cut ] . I uninstalled NIC driver and reinstalled NIC , all is working Great , thank you


----------



## TRWOV (May 12, 2013)

Testing the VIA mod on a VT2021...

edit: not W8 compatible


----------



## silkstone (May 12, 2013)

So will this work with my board, which has an 892?

Edit - I see it does. cool


----------



## HossHuge (May 12, 2013)

silkstone said:


> So will this work with my board, which has an 892?
> 
> Edit - I see it does. cool



It's working on my Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec as well.

Cheers OneMoar!!


----------



## Qbah (May 12, 2013)

Signed up to say thanks for finding this, OP!

I recently pulled the X-Fi I have in my PC and swore to never buy any Creative equipment (Windows 8 and extreme sound stuttering after a few sleep/wake cycles, volume changes... a huge headache). But the loss of Crystalizer was very drastic to my ears...

Now I can still get it, while using my integrated Realtek chip (old P35 GA mobo).

Works perfectly, using the Win8 R2.71 drivers from the link. I had to disable Dolby Advanced Audio, it was making the sound very strange.

Thanks again!!


----------



## KainXS (May 12, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> nope this is XFI MB II
> http://cl.ly/Ot8F/Image 2013-05-10 at 8.13.12 PM.png
> 
> edit: according to the site if the chip is Compatible then THX pro Studio should work



for me all the thx extras do not work so its basically mb 1+realtek extras for me but I have an older codec also(a 888), I remembered I used to use this before but stopped.

this is another thread with alot of info on it though.
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-drivers/209050-realtek-soundmax-modds-sb-x-fi-mb-1-2-a-14.html
ov2rey also worked on it also I think but he stopped like gamespirit and alexa(does alot of xonar mods) did.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 12, 2013)

Working here too. I am wondering if I can get 5.1 over optical now. Guess will just try...


----------



## burtram (May 13, 2013)

This is great, it works on my ASRock Z77 Pro4-M, with the ALC892. Thanks op!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 13, 2013)

So this looks to include some SRS features (I have various tabs with such) but I could also install the Creative software instead? I am used to using such from my old X-Fi; CMSS 3D worked pretty well for positional audio in games using headphones. SRS can do the same? If I do install X-Fi MB does it disable the SRS stuff then?


----------



## Frogger (May 13, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> If I do install X-Fi MB does it disable the SRS stuff then?


Yes will disable SRS.  you can try the SRS if it's not up to snuff the use the X-FI MB2


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 14, 2013)

Great. OmeMoar claims it is "superior" which may be the case but offhand I do not even see how to configure SRS (such as how to choose "headphones" and such)


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Great. OmeMoar claims it is "superior" which may be the case but offhand I do not even see how to configure SRS (such as how to choose "headphones" and such)



change the speaker mode in the realtek panel


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 14, 2013)

Ah yes I just figured that out thanks! You can only actually enable SRS when it's on Stereo in Realtek.

Edit: Well here's a problem. The X-Fi software has a checkbox not to sync settings with Windows Sound CP. That is supposed to be on 5.1 and the X-Fi software on Stereo/headphones. But any changes in Realtek are switching Windows settings too.


----------



## OneMoar (May 16, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah yes I just figured that out thanks! You can only actually enable SRS when it's on Stereo in Realtek.
> 
> Edit: Well here's a problem. The X-Fi software has a checkbox not to sync settings with Windows Sound CP. That is supposed to be on 5.1 and the X-Fi software on Stereo/headphones. But any changes in Realtek are switching Windows settings too.



No idea man I didn't write the driver
I would assume that its some conflict realteks audio CP you can try disabling it


----------



## silkstone (May 18, 2013)

To get the creative control panel with the crystallizer, you need the mobo software, right?
And, if you use the motherboard software, you can't use SRS? 

I have had a problem for a long time, that the audio devices menu in windows says that my headphones are speakers as I have them plugged into the back of the PC.


----------



## Rtype (Jul 1, 2013)

KainXS said:


> so this is still x-fi mb 1 still then right, not 2, does this have trustudio
> 
> I'm still wating for creative to release the SoundCore X-FI MB set



Hi All.
It's my first post on this forum.
I saw today, that Creative released X-Fi MB3  with features like scout mode and the others..
http://us.store.creative.com/Sound-Blaster-XFi-MB3/M/B00CWMCJAS.htm
I have simple question...
How do You think, is these will work with Xonar ST?
Some times ago, i used x-fi gamer sb0730 for few years...and one feature i miss sometimes is crystalizer... That's why I'm interest with 3rd set of X-FI MB from Creative.
Maybe someone of You, have this software and can say...if this will work with asus xonar card?
Sorry for my english...
It's little poor, but I'm trying.
Cheers from Poland!


----------



## hummel95 (Jul 2, 2013)

Can you make the X-FI MB work with AMD HDMI Drivers? 
Want to get Eax in Bioshock on my surround system connected with HDMI.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 3, 2013)

Rtype said:


> Hi All.
> It's my first post on this forum.
> I saw today, that Creative released X-Fi MB3  with features like scout mode and the others..
> http://us.store.creative.com/Sound-Blaster-XFi-MB3/M/B00CWMCJAS.htm
> ...



work with a xonar maybe you should look at uni xonar

mb3 only works with a few realtek 1150 codecs(right now) I believe, it does come with some Z87 boards though.

but x-fi mb never worked with xonar cards, there was a rumor a while back where alexa at maxxedtech did it, but it never was released.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 3, 2013)

Can you all confirm one thing? Is the front panel audio working under AC 97 mode? I don't have HD audio in my front panel. My chip is ALC 887. Thanks.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 3, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Can you all confirm one thing? Is the front panel audio working under AC 97 mode? I don't have HD audio in my front panel. My chip is ALC 887. Thanks.



mine didn't work with a ALC890 so YMMV


----------



## hummel95 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just found a quote from Daniel K.
"X-Fi MB2 works with ANY soundcard or HD Audio codec, although it needs some tweaking for the ASUS Xonar series."
Does anyone know how to tweak that software?


----------



## Rtype (Jul 4, 2013)

Check this site:
http://lebgeeks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=122210
You can find there drivers pack with amd hdmi included.


----------



## ryoasakura (Jul 8, 2013)

i just installed GAMESPIRIT Win7_Win8_R271 X64 RTM 2013 and xfi mb 2on my abit ax 78, when i started to realize the sound of my creative megaworks 550 , its seems much much worse than when i using my old xfi mod (the installer file is missing) the bass seems not powerfull and the srs menus is unselectable....plesae someone help me...thx in advance


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2013)

i tried this.

enabled a bunch of settings, disabled my DD live encoding (instead i just had generic upmixing effects).

broke starcraft II completely, starting the game would crash the sound card so it would disappear from device manager.

did not use the X-fi part of the mod, just the drivers.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 8, 2013)

Ah crap it seemed this driver was better for you. I haven't run into any game issues (though I don't play SC2).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah crap it seemed this driver was better for you. I haven't run into any game issues (though I don't play SC2).



i solved my realtek issue anyway, they just call 5.1 rears sides because they think in 7.1 terms.

simply a mis-wording that once sorted, solved my problems.


----------



## ryoasakura (Jul 8, 2013)

update : when i turn off srs dolby , my sound looks better but only center speaker are active...  when it back on , all 5 channel are on ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 8, 2013)

Can't play SC2 though?

And Ryo what do you mean sounds "looks better". And what you are playing must need Dolby for surround? Again, I'm no expert on this stuff.


----------



## ryoasakura (Jul 8, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Can't play SC2 though?
> 
> And Ryo what do you mean sounds "looks better". And what you are playing must need Dolby for surround? Again, I'm no expert on this stuff.




when my srs dobly active, are satelite is active but  it has a terible treble , with no bass...when it turn of...the bass an d the treble were nice to hear...but just the center and  front speaker are active... im playing metro last night...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Can't play SC2 though?
> 
> And Ryo what do you mean sounds "looks better". And what you are playing must need Dolby for surround? Again, I'm no expert on this stuff.



the retail/standard drivers work fine in SC2, they're the ones mis-worded.

these modded ones added many buttons that dont do much, but also took away some features and broke some games. not worth touching IMO.


----------



## ZanQuance (Jul 12, 2013)

For getting EAX back use the Alchemy universal version found Here, this will do up to EAX4 Advanced HD. 







This works with the default driver so no mods needed, also ignore the driver tweak packs they aren't worth the hassle for the srs/dts/dolby features.

And for everything else that makes it sound better FREE(donate if you like) Razer Surround 7.1 for any soundcard till Dec 31 2013

[edit]Wrapping my original post in spoiler tags, might still be useful info for some, but the Razer surround is much better than the THX Studio software, MUCH better.


Spoiler



If your chipset version supports THX Trustudio, then use the basic version that your motherboard manufacture should offer as a free download. This is essentially the Crystalizer from Creative (or is it vice versa?)  and sounds plenty fine for everything.

This way your gaming needs are met and you get better sound without the need for modded drivers, or the headache they cause getting them to work on 64-bit OS versions (driver signing enforcement, and Windows vista/7/8 ect...).

Also you can update to the latest Realtek drivers without breaking anything 

It's a Win Win and my ALC898 has been happy so far

[edit]Ah just remembered, there is a limitation on the Alchemy EAX which only works properly if set to 24-bit 48khz or lower. So if you want EAX in games you'll need to set this first.


----------



## Rickkins (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been using the PAX drivers for my xfi titanium, they seem to work well.


----------



## rambosix (Jul 23, 2013)

hello, is there any version that works with acl 1200? thanks


----------



## ZanQuance (Jul 24, 2013)

WOW, all I can say is that razer have outdone themselves with this one:
FREE(donate if you like) Razer Surround 7.1 for any soundcard till Dec 31 2013
Couple this with the Universal alchemy I linked to in my last post and WOW...everything just sounds so much better.

I say the good ol' X-fi mod is dead now  there is no longer a need for it and its troubles.

Check it out!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 24, 2013)

Very interesting...


----------



## KainXS (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm gonna try that on my laptop


----------



## Fatal (Jul 25, 2013)

I tried it on my Sabertooth X58 and blue screened like mad so removed it.


----------



## expn (Aug 2, 2013)

waste of time resulting in worse audio, and here is why:


X-FI *modded* Realtek 2.71  vs *regular* Realtek 2.71 x64 driver.
(ALC888 @ Gigabyte EP-43 mobo, Windows 8 x64 pro)


----------



## strelok-ac (Aug 13, 2013)

*dolby dts*

This mod bad sound quality(and no 96kHz) because of DTS! Also bad Dobly preset configuration. I remove all about dts from .inf, and registry keys with presets from Software/Dolby. So sound become better! Also install DolbyHomeTheaterv4 for better sound normalization config! This mod driver no guarantee for Creative X-Fi will work...

Who want simple sound enhancements with primordial good sound quality and *volume normalization* can install DolbyHomeTheater v4 with dolby sound driver inside! Tested on win7.




Download

For some cards you can use dolby enhancements with your sound driver.Just start from step 3!
1. Revert sound driver to Windows built-in driver.
2. Reboot.
3. Open DTPC.msi from OS architecture folder
4. If you revert sound driver to Win built-in choose install driver option with DHT! Others needn't choose driver.
5. After installition Dolby panel will autostart at tray, and if it gives an error remove dolby and start from step 1!

PS. Corrected by me .inf file from 2.67 modded realtekHDA. This file have corretly worked SonicFocus OR 96kHz . Needed files for installition find by yourself


----------



## johnslash (Aug 27, 2013)

A hint to get a better sound is enabling 7.1 or 5.1 in Realtek Control Panel and Headphone on Creative Control Launcher, and for those who uses the DHT V4 I'll upload a preset for you guys test and see if is good for you.

http://www.mediafire.com/?2w2b8vi2z9jj535


----------



## Delphium (Oct 21, 2013)

*Alc898 ddl*

Hi, recently I upgraded my motherboard to a GA-X79S-UP5-WiFi (Wish I got the GA-X79-UD5 now) which comes with an onboard Realtek ALC898 chipset audio controller.

The ALC898 on the X79-UD5 works with support for DDL, sadly the UP5 does not, despite using the same chipset.

I understand this to be a licensing limitation built into the motherboard?

I have installed these modded drivers and the Creative X-Fi MB2 software with success, although I am currently seeing little benefit other than the options available in the Creative software. 

My aim is to get Dolby Digital Live working for 5.1 in games over optical, sadly this appears not to be an option in any of the creative/realtek softwares using the modded drivers.

Am I missing something, or perhaps have I misunderstood the capability of these modded drivers?

Any help would be hugely appreciated.

Many thanks
Delphium


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2013)

Delphium said:


> Hi, recently I upgraded my motherboard to a GA-X79S-UP5-WiFi (Wish I got the GA-X79-UD5 now) which comes with an onboard Realtek ALC898 chipset audio controller.
> 
> The ALC898 on the X79-UD5 works with support for DDL, sadly the UP5 does not, despite using the same chipset.
> 
> ...



these modded drivers do not delivery many of their claimed features.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 22, 2013)

I am using these and they seem to be better than reg Realtek (if only for CMSS-3D and the "Headphones" setting in my case). 

FWIW, I too thought I wanted to go 5.1 over optical when I got my mini-itx board becuase I had to ditch my soundcard and I swear I read about some advantage(s) to using optical out instead from the onboard 898 but now for the life of me can't remember what that was anyway. Perhaps you could remind me. Why do you seek to go that route?

At any rate, going full ATX again soon and looking forward to having a real soundcard again.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I am using these and they seem to be better than reg Realtek (if only for CMSS-3D and the "Headphones" setting in my case).
> 
> FWIW, I too thought I wanted to go 5.1 over optical when I got my mini-itx board becuase I had to ditch my soundcard and I swear I read about some advantage(s) to using optical out instead from the onboard 898 but now for the life of me can't remember what that was anyway. Perhaps you could remind me. Why do you seek to go that route?
> 
> At any rate, going full ATX again soon and looking forward to having a real soundcard again.



optical CAN sound better than cheap analogue, at least for stereo.


----------



## Delphium (Oct 22, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> FWIW, I too thought I wanted to go 5.1 over optical when I got my mini-itx board becuase I had to ditch my soundcard and I swear I read about some advantage(s) to using optical out instead from the onboard 898 but now for the life of me can't remember what that was anyway. Perhaps you could remind me. Why do you seek to go that route?



I choose optical for a number of reasons...

A) My decoder's (Logitech Z-5500) analogue channels are already populated by another device leaving only optical and coax as inputs.

B) Originally the electrics in my old house are not that good, I was noticing earthing between the PC and the decoder sometimes causing the decoder to crash and restart when using copper which acted as a ground, using optical overcome this, although this is not so much an issue as it once was.

C) It was easier to manage and all digital sources such as dvd/blu-ray would simply pass the audio stream to the decoder, which admittedly they still do, its just a pain to keep swapping between analogue and digital outputs/inputs.

Pitty these drivers dont really work as I thought they might, or maybe Gigabyte have really done a number on the board restricting the modded drivers functionality just like the castrated Realtek drivers supplied.

EDIT: managed to get DTS/DDL working with an unlocked driver from this thread... http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nd-dts-interactive.193148/page-6#post-3036689
Audio quality is good and DTS/DDL functionality working.


----------



## xZero543 (Apr 21, 2014)

It doesn't work for me.

Audio: ALC887 (Integrated) 
MBO: ASUS M5A97 R2.0
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

I installed it, sound works, and detected as Realtek ALC-8xx/26x HD X-Fi@Gamespirit, but:
- In Audio properties, there are only classic tabs: General, Levels and Advanced
- Creative Audio Control Panel keep saying error "The audio device supported by this application is not detected. The application will exit."
- Creative Alchemy says same.
- Nothing works except Realtek audio panel and sound.



I don't know why it is not working. I restarted my computer several times.
Is there are any solution or any other modded driver?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2014)

havent had a BSOD since uninstalling these drivers... they may be buggy on 8.1

just throwing that out as an FYI, they were driver power state related BSODs.


----------



## tomatoseraiwangi (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi, i've been using these drivers for quite some time. Right now i'm using win 8.1 and an analog headphone. I cannot recall if it happened when i was using win 7, but some applications throw errors when using this driver and randomly sound would stop entirely for all applications even system sounds which then requires a system restart (service restart doesn't work for me). when I first started using this modded driver, only realtek effects, Sonic Focus, DTS, Dolby Home Theater 4, and some Creative's effects that were enabled, excluding THX stuff. Then I started looking into the modded inf files (this started a long time ago, I  switched between using this driver and official driver now and then because cannot figure out the solution). Just yesterday i managed to solve that sound problem (i only fiddled with the inf and replaced some files, newer PCEE4 files i believe). Now i have dolby home theater spruce property page (advertised with my motherboard, and it appears after i removed some lines that correspond to SRS effect, which wasn't not there for me but it appeared at my internship's computer after i installed it with the mod driver, secretly), realtek effects, DTS (this and PCEE4 previusly set by Gamespirit, having reversed LFX and GFX, which triggered the sound problem for me), Sonic Focus, and Dolby Home Theater 4 (PCEE4). As a bonus for me there is a profile editor for PCEE4 which allows users to set their preferred settings. I disabled Creative effects and drivers as i felt unsatisfied of not being able to fully use their effects (THX). As for the reversed LFX and GFX, setting them accordingly won't solve it, it even prevents any sounds coming out, so i experimented with putting them in 2 consecutive APOs, with the LFX set as GFX in one of the APOs.

some screenshots:
















If anyone wants to try this here it is, though i'm not sure if it work over optical or anything like that, PCEE 4 profile editor is included and has to be installed manually, credit to Gamespirit for the modded driver:



Spoiler



R 2.73 RTM.zip
http://www29.zippyshare.com/v/30780508/file.html



*Edit*: here is supposed-to-be handle-leak-free Sonic Focus file(s) (http://withinwindows.com/blog/2008/...-the-how-and-when-were-getting-the-fixed-ones. Just replace the files in "Vista64" folder):



Spoiler



handle-leak fix.zip
http://www42.zippyshare.com/v/40284229/file.html


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 23, 2014)

link above works but I had to toggle the speaker configuration to get it reset the output pins to get the audio to work correctly
AFAIK it initally sounded like i was only getting 1.5 channels once I toggled the output jacks and set the speakers to quadraphonic and then back to stereo it behaved  PCE4 utility didn't install tho
I perfer AIMP3 over xmplay 
and to whoever posted the results saying the drivers are worse its most likely because you used a line out loop  the pin configuration on realtek chips is a bit flaky if you use the wrong combination of output and input pins it results in cross-talk/leakage the stock drivers try and prevent this by pin switching internally if You wanna test this do this

enable both front and rear "green" outputs connect your line in BLUE to the orange or Gray and set that pin as a output

you should be getting a lot of crosstalk or missing channel
this issue also presents its self with the pink/black combo


----------



## tomatoseraiwangi (Jun 23, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> link above works but I had to toggle the speaker configuration to get it reset the output pins to get the audio to work correctly
> AFAIK it initally sounded like i was only getting 1.5 channels once I toggled the output jacks and set the speakers to quadraphonic and then back to stereo it behaved  PCE4 utility didn't install tho
> I perfer AIMP3 over xmplay
> and to whoever posted the results saying the drivers are worse its because you used a line out loop these drivers change the pin assignments and on certain realtek chips the lineout/green output share a ground resulting in terrible audio if you use both



do you have to toggle it each time the system starts or just that once?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 23, 2014)

tomatoseraiwangi said:


> do you have to toggle it each time the system starts or just that once?


seems ok now that I reset the pins


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Any benefits in using this with some Sennheiser Stereo Headphones?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 23, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Any benefits in using this with some Sennheiser Stereo Headphones?


if you like that processed audio sound sure its not overly processed the sonic focus one is about the only effect thats worth a dam


----------



## strelok-ac (Jul 30, 2014)

After I has Win8.1 updated, find that SRS modules start to work, but i cannot turn off it in sound panel. So I make corrections in R2.74b modded driver. Remove DTS and SRS stuff, so we has SonicFocus, Creative and Dolby working stuff only!


----------



## leoriv (Aug 26, 2014)

This driver did not supported
I am using intel DH61WW motherboard


Please help me


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 26, 2014)

driver is for realtek 8xxx or newer your board is to old


----------



## leoriv (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok thanks for reply
if it possible to get Dolby Digital driver on my motherboard


----------



## Drift_91 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey guys, first time posting. I've tried out these drivers with the X-Fi MB3 software and they worked perfectly except one major problem. For some reason having the modded driver installed breaks my microphone input. It registers that there's a mic plugged into the jack but it gets no sound. I do have a ALC656 chipset which may not be supported, but I'd expect it to simply not work at all. Anyone know a workaround or a fix?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 12, 2014)

try checking the disable all sound effects for the micophone


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 14, 2014)

I stopped using this and switched to a combination of the official drivers
viper4windows http://vipersaudio.com/blog/?page_id=59
and equaliserAPO with a custom 63 band config  http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
so far the results are superior the only limitation is that with both APO's enabled you are limited to 48Khz/24Bit
heres my EQ config for EqualiserAPO http://cl.ly/XXuI/config.txt 
place in C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config


----------



## mudy (Oct 20, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> Found This ViA Google
> A user by the name of GameSprit `re:modded`the realtek drivers to enabled ALL of the stuff that realtek locked out to specific vendors
> it enables stuff like the following:
> Dobly DIGITAL /w THX and DTS , DTSHD ,DTS Connect
> ...



Thanks for the tip. Worked in my Windows 8.1 Pro X64. However I did have to permanently disable driver signature. If anyone wants to know here's the process:



			
				Sri2000 guide in [URL='http://www.eightforums.com/drivers-hardware/46776-permanently-disable-driver-signing-windows-8-8-1-a.html']EightForums[/URL] said:
			
		

> 1. Open up _Command Prompt_ as an admin.
> 
> 2.Type these lines => _One By One_ and press enter accordingly.
> ----> bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
> ...



I also would like to point out that SRS will not work if you setup your / have 5.1 or higher speaker mode enabled. This driver also allowed me to setup my speaker config to 5.1 with Rear Speakers. Prior to this the original realtek driver would only allow me to setup side speakers instead of rear speakers, rendering headphone's rear speakers sound-less. So BIG THANKS for this, mate!!!!!!

But perfectly works in MSI Z97 GAMING 7 motherboard with sound cinema 2, which has similar function to SRS.

Only question I have is why can't i change the Dolby or DTS setting. The only option i get is DTS connect Neo. fyi my speaker at the rear connections is Roccat kave 5.1

good luck everyone.


----------



## mudy (Oct 21, 2014)

With XFi MB2 i'm getting a virus warning for run.bat; like this: Virus:Win32/Induc.A
is it safe??


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 30, 2014)

mudy said:


> I also would like to point out that SRS will not work if you setup your / have 5.1 or higher speaker mode enabled. This driver also allowed me to setup my speaker config to 5.1 with Rear Speakers. Prior to this the original realtek driver would only allow me to setup side speakers instead of rear speakers, rendering headphone's rear speakers sound-less. So BIG THANKS for this, mate!!!!!!
> 
> But perfectly works in MSI Z97 GAMING 7 motherboard with sound cinema 2, which has similar function to SRS.
> 
> ...



Too bad there isn't a *32-bit* x86 equivalent of Gamespirit's modded Realtek audio driver (which is 64-bit only) that I like to try out on an old Intel mobo using onboard Realtek ALC861 audio hardware.

what are the Dolby and DTS settings that you are talking about, mudy?
btw, link to the modded Realtek driver from the live.com site is no longer working.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 12, 2015)

leoriv said:


> This driver did not supported
> I am using intel DH61WW motherboard
> Please help me



you will have to first gather the hardware ID of your Realtek audio device from Device Manager and then add it into the modded INF file before installing the modded driver [google search on how to find hardware id]



OneMoar said:


> driver is for realtek 8xxx or newer your board is to old



I'm using a really old Realtek ALC861 audio chip on an old Intel D101GGC motherboard and Gamespirit's modded Realtek drivers *do* work on there - it's just that I had to manually add my Realtek hardware ID into the INF file which begins with
*HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0861*
I get only SRS, DTS and Dolby - no Sonic Focus because the ALC861 audio chip can't support it at all.
I didn't need Sonic Focus anyway as it only works with few Realtek chipsets.

Check out this HardwareHeaven forum page on different modded Realtek drivers (by cmhdream) with X-FI MB3 (also this page on alternate link to get X-FI MB3 software).
Tried them out myself and X-FI MB3 produces louder and clearer sound but will disable/kill the Dolby/DTS/SRS enhancements if using gamespirit's modded Realtek driver.  you have to use cmhdream's modded Realtek driver instead to get the best results with the X-FI MB3 software.


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 24, 2015)

erpguy53 said:


> Tried them out myself and X-FI MB3 produces louder and clearer sound but will disable/kill the Dolby/DTS/SRS enhancements if using gamespirit's modded Realtek driver.  you have to use cmhdream's modded Realtek driver instead to get the best results with the X-FI MB3 software.



new X-FI MB3 software from Creative Labs was updated recently to support Windows 10.  file is called XMB3-VDWEB-2-11.exe.  reason why installing X-FI MB3 over gamespirit's modded Realtek driver (which don't work correctly on Win8.1 and/or Win10 because of an audio architectural change starting with Win8.1) override/disable the Dolby/DTS/SRS enhancements is because of the X-Fi MB3 drivers.  no matter since installing X-FI MB3 seems to produce pretty good sound on my machines with Realtek audio.


----------



## calleone (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi, guys,
My English is bad, Sry. I have a question, I have the ROG MAXIMUS XI FORMULA Intel Z390 motherboard where my old X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro doesn't fit anymore. Now I'm using the Realtek S1220 codec with SupremeFX onboard soundcard and the UpMix mode from stereo to 5.1 doesn't work properly anymore.

Now I found this page here and wonder if this X-FI mod also works for my Realtek soundcard? If so, could you please give me a current download link?


----------



## emanresu (Dec 26, 2019)

PM me, got the DL.


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello.
This time i configured new audio drivers for CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER X-FI 5.1 SURROUND PRO USB & Realtek HD Audio mod with
-MB3 or BLASTERx720 for analog devices
-THX ThruStudio Pro with Dolby Digital Live,
-Dolby Atmos Sound System,
-Atmos for Headphones
-Dts: X, Headphones,
-Dts Interactive (SPiDF),
-Dts Audio Panel active.
I collect package of enhancers apps and upload files so download links coming soon!
....


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 5, 2020)

H4cziLLa said:


> I collect package of enhancers apps and upload files so download links coming soon!


Stop teasing, just give the links!


----------



## H4cziLLa (Apr 9, 2020)

SoNic67 said:


> Stop teasing, just give the links!


Here You have the link:








						File folder on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## jugate (Mar 12, 2022)

This works fine for me. Maybe can be usefull for anyone. I tried eax on fear by alchemy. Works fine. (win 10 pro here)



H4cziLLa said:


> Here You have the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can u please reupload the content? it shows me 404.


----------



## GaZw (Mar 13, 2022)

jugate said:


> This works fine for me. Maybe can be usefull for anyone. I tried eax on fear by alchemy. Works fine. (win 10 pro here)
> 
> 
> can u please reupload the content? it shows me 404.


Why do you revive old threads? 

If you want Sound Blaster, just install AAF DCH Optimus Sound

AAF DCH Optimus Sound


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 13, 2022)

The last page of this topic its equal to the Tower of Babel. 
Spanish videos and Polish version of windows.  
I love my X-Fi music, and the Creative software it is still the most well written one on our planet. 
Because all the other competitors they are damn lazy.


----------

